# Campervans - what about the unsealed roads?



## Pongosey (May 23, 2011)

My partner and I (in our late 50s & from the UK) are planning a 28 day driving trip from Cairns to Sydney (or Melbourne?) in Jan-Feb next year – 2012. We like our creature comforts (loo & shower) & did a fabulous 3 week tour in NZ in a campervan with these facilities last year. We love the wilderness, wildlife and being able to escape the crowds but my question is this: If campervans are recommended as the best way to travel and explore (which they seem to be), is there any wilderness that is actually accessible in Australia in a 2WD campervan? I love the look of Carnavon Gorge but it looks out of the question in this vehicle. None of the rental companies allow you to drive 2WDs on any road that isn’t sealed/bitumen (except Kea which allow a whole one kilometre of unsealed-road driving to access a campsite). Can anyone recommend the best wilderness/wildlife places accessible in a 2WD campervan? Would be very interested to hear people's thoughts on this.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

lots of wilderness is accessible by 2wd! i have driven to carnarvon gorge in an opel astra, so it should be fine in a campervan. there are also other areas like the daintree near cairns, lamington national park near the gold coast, noosa national park on the sunshine coast, mount warning in northern nsw.... lots of options!

if you want to go to remote wilderness areas like fraser island you can hire a 4wd campervan but it won't have a loo/shower.

get a travel book so you can prioritise which parks you'd like to go to. there are lots of great parks in australia!

enjoy your trip!


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

If one travels by the Pacific Coast route then he will encounter breathtaking scenery all along the way from Sydney to Cairns. There are many national parks, wildlife and lot of other interesting stuff that come across. To make most of your travels I think either campervan or a rental car would suffice. Recently my cousin did this trip in a rental car without having any problem and he enjoyed a lot. He rented the car at quite reasonable rates from Cheap Car Hire Australia and this company's long term rentals are very cheap as compared to many other companies.


----------

